# Batch: ... in VBS



## amn.ssy (25. März 2013)

Hallo,

wie kann nachfolgender Code in ein VBS umgewandet werden?


```
pause
echo off
Set "testdir=c:\temp\MyDir" 
 cd .\open\
 for %%f in (*.pdf) do (..\pdftotext %%f -layout & move %%f ..\edited\ & move *.txt ..\converted\)
 

if exist "%testdir%" dir /b /A:-d 
"%testdir%">nul 2>nul || 
@echo %testdir% ist leer 
if exist "%testdir%" dir /b /A:-d 
"%testdir%">nul 2>nul 
&& @echo %testdir% ist nicht leer  
pause
```

Da ich bereits ein VBS habe, das im Anschluss die Textdateien nach Strings durchsucht und sie anschließend in "komprimierter Form" neu schreibt wäre es sinnvoll die beiden Arbeitsschritte zusammen zu fassen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus

Gruß
_opiWahn_


----------

